# Diesel Shunter / Switcher GE 44 Class 1100 CP (Portuguese Railways)



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Another project I'm glad to share in this forum: a Diesel Shunter / Switcher GE 44 Ton Class 1100 CP (Portuguese Railways).
The kit is produced by Arlo-MicroModel (http://www.arlo-micromodel.com/home.html) and should be used with the Bachmann Spectrum GE 44 Ton powertrains in H0 (1/87) scale.
It includes the cast resin body, underframe boxes and tank, vacuum-formed transparancies and underframe fixtures in PE.

To start, some photos from this kit:































































Thanks.
Regars,
Ayala Botto

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220*


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Now the photos of the yellow version of the Diesel Shunter / Switcher GE 44 Class 1100 CP (Portuguese Railways):
































































Hope you like it!

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220*


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Now some photos of the blue version of the Diesel Shunter / Switcher GE 44 Class 1100 CP (Portuguese Railways):























































Hope you like it!

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220*


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

now some information about the Diesel Shunter / Switcher GE 44 Class 1100 CP (Portuguese Railways):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_44-ton_switcher

"
*Military version:*
During the Second World War GE produced a "Drop Cab" variant of the 44-ton locomotives for the US Armed Forces. These appeared similar to the standard 44-ton but had a lower cab for European clearances, and large boxes next to the cab, on the front right, and back left running boards, housing the air compressors (housed under the cab on standard versions). 
Most of these military variants were ballasted to an actual weight of 45 tons.A total of 91 Military 45-Ton Drop Cabs were built with 31 of those sold to the Indian Government. Additional narrow gauge drop cabs were built to a 47 ton rating for the military and export.

*Twelve Drop Cab 45-Ton locomotives were bought by the Portuguese Railway (CP - Caminhos de Ferro Portugueses) in 1949*, with the Iberian broad gauge of 1668mm. Numbered 1101 to 1112, after some initial use as light road engines, they spent most of their lives as switchers at the southern region main stations. 
The series is withdrawn but one example is preserved at the National Railroad Museum (Fundação Museu Nacional Ferroviário Armando Ginestal Machado) at Entroncamento.
"

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice looking models. It's interesting that those are a spinoff from the ones that were popular in the past on US railroads, they also look very similar.

Look familiar?


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

indeed very similar.
Take a look to this set of old photos of the arrival to Portugal of the Diesel Shunter / Switcher GE 44 Class 1100 CP (Portuguese Railways):





































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, looks just like the 44 tonner.


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Updated links with the photos:





















































































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------

